# SAS Chat Change



## Drew

So that there are no surprises, I'm announcing ahead of time a change that is coming soon to the chat.

I'd like to provide a little background, but first, I'd like to make it clear that I am not speaking of any specific people that use the chat regularly. I'm not trying to get rid of anyone. The change I will outline below is what I believe will keep chat discussions more in line with the forums. I hope that everyone will be open to embracing this change, even if it might mean they use the chat differently.

From private communications I have received, I can say that there are a number of people who have significant problems with the way others have been behaving in the chat. Some so much so that they aren't comfortable using the chat or even the website anymore. While the chat can and should be used for entertainment, it can't come at the cost of others. This website primarily exists to provide support and in too many cases the opposite is happening in the chat. This is unacceptable and will change.

The chat always has and always will fall under the same guidelines as the forum. Feedback on our guidelines is welcome and has actually resulted in quite a few changes over the past few years. If you look at the change log at the bottom of the guidelines you'll see that there have been 14 changes since 2008. 

Some rules are in place to protect the people who aren't as likely to stand up for themselves, which could influence the "appearance" of no one having a problem with the way things are in the chat right now. I would imagine many aren't even comfortable contacting me privately about their negative experiences.

We haven't been particularly consistent in enforcing the guidelines in the chat due to the realtime nature of it. It's my fault and I take full responsibility. The inconsistency in moderation has resulted in some confusion as to what is and isn't appropriate for the chat. It's also lead some people to believe they can get away with things they never should have in the first place. The norm for the chat has shifted away from what it should be. 

We are going to be introducing a feature in the chat soon that will allow us to be much more consistent in moderating the chat. 

Soon, anyone will be able to report a public or private chat message as inappropriate, the same that any forum post or private message can be reported. When we get a report in, we will be able to see the context of the message in relation to other messages sent before and after it. We will take action only if the reported message (and possibly other messages from around the same time) have broken the guidelines that have been in place for years. 

If you're concerned about getting banned from the chat yourself, you are welcome to ask us questions in the Feedback Forum or PM me privately. If you post on the forums, you should already have an idea of what is and isn't OK to post. 

No rules for the chat are changing. We will just be better enforcing the rules that have always been in place.

For those that aren't happy about this change, understand that I was also considering removing the chat feature entirely from the website. I take what has been happening very seriously. If the chat environment doesn't change, there will no longer be a chat on SAS.

Edit: I will reply to this thread and make another announcement when the new chat feature goes live.


----------



## voospenvi2734

I for one am very happy for the change. Thanks Drew!


----------



## Kennnie

that place is horrible


----------



## Ohhai

This update will either work wonderfully, or terribly.
Any chance of getting an 18+ room, for users who've set their age to something over 18? I feel it'll at least allow some swearing where less minors will be able to see it, and give a little freedom back.


----------



## Kennnie

^ great idea


----------



## ImWeird

The 18+ room sounds like a rad idea. Santa doesn't like bad boys...


----------



## Amocholes

Don't think that's going to happen. The software does not give us the ability to check ages and the profanity filter is the same for all rooms.


----------



## millenniumman75

Drew said:


> So that there are no surprises, I'm announcing ahead of time a change that is coming soon to the chat.
> 
> I'd like to provide a little background, but first, I'd like to make it clear that I am not speaking of any specific people that use the chat regularly. I'm not trying to get rid of anyone. The change I will outline below is what I believe will keep chat discussions more in line with the forums. I hope that everyone will be open to embracing this change, even if it might mean they use the chat differently.
> 
> From private communications I have received, I can say that there are a number of people who have significant problems with the way others have been behaving in the chat. Some so much so that they aren't comfortable using the chat or even the website anymore. While the chat can and should be used for entertainment, it can't come at the cost of others. This website primarily exists to provide support and in too many cases the opposite is happening in the chat. This is unacceptable and will change.
> 
> The chat always has and always will fall under the same guidelines as the forum. Feedback on our guidelines is welcome and has actually resulted in quite a few changes over the past few years. If you look at the change log at the bottom of the guidelines you'll see that there have been 14 changes since 2008.
> 
> Some rules are in place to protect the people who aren't as likely to stand up for themselves, which could influence the "appearance" of no one having a problem with the way things are in the chat right now. I would imagine many aren't even comfortable contacting me privately about their negative experiences.
> 
> We haven't been particularly consistent in enforcing the guidelines in the chat due to the realtime nature of it. It's my fault and I take full responsibility. The inconsistency in moderation has resulted in some confusion as to what is and isn't appropriate for the chat. It's also lead some people to believe they can get away with things they never should have in the first place. The norm for the chat has shifted away from what it should be.
> 
> We are going to be introducing a feature in the chat soon that will allow us to be much more consistent in moderating the chat.
> 
> Soon, anyone will be able to report a public or private chat message as inappropriate, the same that any forum post or private message can be reported. When we get a report in, we will be able to see the context of the message in relation to other messages sent before and after it. We will take action only if the reported message (and possibly other messages from around the same time) have broken the guidelines that have been in place for years.
> 
> *If you're concerned about getting banned from the chat yourself, you are welcome to ask us questions in the Feedback Forum or PM me privately. If you post on the forums, you should already have an idea of what is and isn't OK to post. *
> 
> No rules for the chat are changing. We will just be better enforcing the rules that have always been in place.
> 
> For those that aren't happy about this change, understand that I was also considering removing the chat feature entirely from the website. I take what has been happening very seriously. If the chat environment doesn't change, there will no longer be a chat on SAS.


To further explain the boldface area. In general, it is a "no news is good news" sort of deal. Unless you have been specifically told that something is wrong, then there is no problem. I just wanted to clarify because we will end up getting tons of PMs stating "Am I okay, today?" - I have been there, so it is understandable. This should put your mind at ease unless there is a serious issue that comes up.

The reporting feature will make it a lot easier for us to determine things. We have had to have a screenshot and then a time conversion, resulting in a lengthy search at times, to find any reported conversations.


----------



## ConfusedMuse

I really hope that you don't end up getting rid of the chat feature. I understand the situation, and it is a real shame. However, I have been using chat since I joined this site, and honestly it's where I met my support system. I don't use the forums nearly as much as I frequent chat. I would be very sad to see it go.

I guess it's up to the people there to ensure that that does not happen. I hope we see a change, then. Also, I think an 18+ room would be great, if it's even possible.


----------



## CosmicNeurotica

I support this topic. 
If you guys want an adult chat, there's always IRC. 
I also don't think the problem is profanity or a subject that is spoken about (in most cases), for me it's simply people being rude Aholes who seem to exhibit little to no problems with a social phobia.


----------



## Ventura

This sounds like an awesome idea.


----------



## Drew

PlanetarySauce said:


> I support this topic.
> If you guys want an adult chat, there's always IRC.
> I also don't think the problem is profanity or a subject that is spoken about (in most cases), for me it's simply people being rude Aholes who seem to exhibit little to no problems with a social phobia.


You nailed it on both points.

If you want an 18+ chat, make your own chat and you can make one post about it in the 18+ group.


----------



## Drew

I will reply to this thread and make another announcement when the new chat feature goes live.


----------



## DarkCloud

It's feels different being in a chat, knowing you are not of the same age category with everyone else. 

25+ chat would be nice.


----------



## RyanJ

I think a problem for many people is realizing the nature of this forum. SAS (and really most internet forums, for that matter) is not really a community, but rather is the sole property of one individual. I think most of us imagine that a community has some sort of democratic element. In other words, the 'community' rules have the force of at least tacit majority support. To be honest, it would actually be hard to gauge that accurately, but that's not really the point here. 

The point is that this is Drew's website. It's as if we are guests in his house. If you visit his house and he has a rule that you must remove your shoes even if you are in the basement, then everyone would need to do so. You don't get to vote on whether or not you think the rule is reasonable. Now you could leave his house if you don't agree with the rules and maybe try to host a 'community' at your house with your rules. But really, who has time for that?


----------



## thebirdistheword

Kennnie said:


> that place is horrible


.


----------



## sben

I see this as good... but...

flashchat... /me shudders


----------



## foe

It's not that bad in there. I rarely ever had a conflict with another chatter.


----------



## Squirrelevant

I don't think chat is as bad as a lot of people make it out to be. There are times when things get a little too crazy/childish/unintelligible, and it annoys me too, but there are also times when things are mellower and people have normal, friendly discussions. I understand that it is easy to judge an environment when you may not feel like you are welcome there to begin with, especially if you are feeling self-conscious. I think chat would be a better place if the average SASer was more open to sticking around and giving it a chance. There are quite a few people on the forums that I'd love to see in chat more often.


----------



## AussiePea

New chat seems...chunky. Massive icons, can those be resized and seems a little laggy due to so much going on. Discon before I could have a good play though.


----------



## fingertips

you can resize icons or turn them off in options > themes


----------



## Kennnie

new place is alright


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

I've only use the chat once..... never again!


----------



## mind_games

Refresh your cache if your chat window still looks like the old chat. (Thanks thao)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some feedback I've received about new chat:


Pressing the stop scrolling button stops the main chat window from scrolling but also stops the PM chat windows from scrolling too. That's annoying.
Old chat didn't stop the PM msgs from scrolling.

The sound that is played when a new message is sent is annoying. I liked the old sound. I know I can turn off the sound but I prefer a sound; just not this new sound.

Where is my piggy avatar?!?!!11

I suspect that we are just going to have to get used to some of these new changes :b.


----------



## Ventura

mind_games said:


> Refresh your cache if your chat window still looks like the old chat. (Thanks thao)
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Some feedback I've received about new chat:
> 
> 
> Pressing the stop scrolling button stops the main chat window from scrolling but also stops the PM chat windows from scrolling too. That's annoying.
> Old chat didn't stop the PM msgs from scrolling.
> 
> The sound that is played when a new message is sent is annoying. I liked the old sound. I know I can turn off the sound but I prefer a sound; just not this new sound.
> 
> Where is my piggy avatar?!?!!11
> 
> I suspect that we are just going to have to get used to some of these new changes :b.


^Agreed with all said..

-How do u add credits to buy people the new "gift" option ..

I don't like you can change your name to anyone on sas and act like your that person though - the option to change the name on chat might cause trouble !

I miss my avatar  ... Anyway of putting in the option to use the old avatars too.... changes are frighting ! ... We need a lil something to hang on to in are time of change... :afr


----------



## Ventura

Also we cant say the word shirt ?

*edit with the new name change option in all can I in joking love mock the mods name without being banned? :b 

*banocholes

*Milliumwomen

ect..


----------



## dominicwalli

erm nice changes..now they can ban the trolls and creepers....


----------



## SuchSweetSorrow

i have been off for several days; when i tried to sign in to chat;

there isnt a register/guest icon as it said it was supposed to be;
and i keep getting 

login error: format error of the auth-url response


um; what is THIS when you try to log on?

nevermind; when to their website and read on it; fixed it


----------



## Drew

What was the issue if you don't mind sharing? You can pm me.

Thanks!


----------



## HarrietTheSpy

This is only a small complaint, but I really hate how the /me commands now have colons after them. for example previously it would display
*HarrietTheSpy does something*
and now it displays
*HarrietTheSpy: does something*

it seems like this would be a minor change, so if possible it would be good if it could be changed back. It annoys me every time I see it. Otherwise I think the changes in general are great! 

As an aside - I am very glad you're not getting rid of the chat, it's the only part of the site I feel comfortable using.


----------



## Kennnie

dominicwalli said:


> erm nice changes..now they can ban the trolls and creepers....


----------



## timmytim7

i looked in chat and no one is in there

where did everyone go?


tim


----------



## Sam1911

hate the new look


----------



## Neptune

pointy said:


> I don't think chat is as bad as a lot of people make it out to be. There are times when things get a little too crazy/childish/unintelligible, and it annoys me too, but there are also times when things are mellower and people have normal, friendly discussions. I understand that it is easy to judge an environment when you may not feel like you are welcome there to begin with, especially if you are feeling self-conscious. I think chat would be a better place if the average SASer was more open to sticking around and giving it a chance. There are quite a few people on the forums that I'd love to see in chat more often.


Cheers.


----------



## Neptune

ConfusedMuse said:


> I really hope that you don't end up getting rid of the chat feature. I understand the situation, and it is a real shame. However, I have been using chat since I joined this site, and honestly it's where I met my support system. I don't use the forums nearly as much as I frequent chat. I would be very sad to see it go.
> 
> I guess it's up to the people there to ensure that that does not happen. I hope we see a change, then. Also, I think an 18+ room would be great, if it's even possible.


I have to agree. I myself have made a really good friend thanks to that chat room and it's helped make my life happier


----------



## Ventura

Hey man , what was the deal with being kicked out of chat 2day ? :b


----------



## Amocholes

Its being worked on. Sorry about that. They're trying to iron out a few bugs.


----------



## hoddesdon

Proper moderation always helps.

On a slightly cognate note, I am amazed at how many posts the moderators have made. One of them has over 62,000. Is that a record (for the whole Internet, I mean)?


----------



## Amocholes

No, we've just been around a while.


----------



## purplefruit

hoddesdon said:


> Proper moderation always helps.
> 
> On a slightly cognate note, I am amazed at how many posts the moderators have made. One of them has over 62,000. Is that a record (for the whole Internet, I mean)?


On another board I lurk, one poster is well over 120,000 after five years of posting.


----------



## Amocholes

Some people talk too much!


----------

